# New 92fs



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I pick up my new 92fs today. Too bad it's so cold outside, will have to wait till tomorrow to test fire. At least I can get it ready to take out today.


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

I bought one earlier this year. Love the gun.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on buying one of the very best handguns that you can buy.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Ditto... your gonna love it. My Beretta 92G will always be one of my favorites.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Fantastic gun! I have several.


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks all, it took me eight (8) hours to get home with it. Bad snow storm in Texas panhandle. Normally it's a 1hr 15min drive. This weather will give me plenty of time to get familiar with it. Gonna be nice!


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome gun your goin to love it


----------



## ennbee15 (Jan 2, 2014)

love the 92, most accurate pistol for me. it's a great shooter. enjoy.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol of you knew what i have been through to end up with one then you would understand these next few words "you lucky bastard" that is all, no ill will just jealousy lol post pics


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Tried and true 92.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucky, very lucky. Some people say they are too big for the 9mm caliber, I say that's just silly. I love mine...it's one of the finest shooting handguns I have ever handled.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter:
I bought a used 92FS Inox, I'm glad I did as the new one's use too many plastic parts, trigger, slide safety assembly, guide rod and mainspring housing. It annoyed me when I bought an extra magazine from Beretta and they sent me a catalog which had for sale the metal replacement parts that in my opinion should have been in the new guns in the first place. I too love my 92FS, but it is quite large for a 9mm, while it does make it easier to shoot, it sacrifices concealability which, if you only have one gun (I don't) makes it entirely impractical for every day carry, especially during the summer.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta claims the plastic parts wear better than the metallic ones; and resists deformation better and for lubricity, may lighten the pistol up a little as well. I was not too keen on plastic until I bought a PX4 Storm and of course we know about Glock. Some plastics can be stronger than steel and aluminum. I have an all metal 1993 92G and part and wear has been de minimus, reliability excellent and a nail driver..


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

thoms715 said:


> Well, I pick up my new 92fs today. Too bad it's so cold outside, will have to wait till tomorrow to test fire. At least I can get it ready to take out today.


Do you think criminals will only barge in or attack you when it's nice out? It's important to train in all climates. Inclement weather is actually when most criminal activity occurs, I'd highly suggest you train on using your firearm in all weather. It's -20 out today in Ohio. When I got home I went outside, wrapped a few externally facing faucets with hand Warner's, then insulation cups. I took my sidearm, paced out 50 feet and emptied my magazine with no gloves on.

Train when it's cold.
Train when it snows.
Train when it rains.
Train when it's dark. 
Train when it's hot.
Train whenever you can.

Carrying is a lifestyle, not a convenience. Criminals don't come when it's convenient for you...they come when it suits them, or when they are desperate enough to take from you for themselves no matter the risk, the weather, or time of day.

Sorry if this seems a rant, but when people take my concealed carry class, they think that will complete their training. By the time they leave, they realize it's only the beginning.

Congrats on the gun though...great pistol!


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Carrying is a lifestyle, not a convenience. Criminals don't come when it's convenient for you...they come when it suits them, or when they are desperate enough to take from you for themselves no matter the risk, the weather, or time of day.

Sorry if this seems a rant, but when people take my concealed carry class, they think that will complete their training. By the time they leave, they realize it's only the beginning.
![/QUOTE]

I tell my students the same. This should be bare minimum and to continue learning


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

^ hahahahaha


----------

